# My new wee bairn -- Murray



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

My family is proud to announce our new addition. A Scotty Pup named Murray McDougall. He's a gentleman with the cats and has take charge of our golden retriever. We are in love.


----------



## rockinrobin (Apr 15, 2015)

Too cute!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

OMG!!! Nothing cuter than a puppy!!! And this little guy brings new meaning to the word!!! ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Keep the news n pictures coming. Cute boy.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

adorable, magnificent Murray! great little fellow!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ooooh, what a cutie!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

A big welcome to KP Murray, another handsome addition!


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Scrumptious.


----------



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you all! Our first day went well. He’s responding to his name and coming when I call. Or maybe it’s the excited voice and the treat in my hand!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cute pup.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

What a cute dog.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Delicious, one just wants to scoop him up and snuggle ????????


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

How Precious


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! He's precious!


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

Adorable puppy.


----------



## teapot (Aug 25, 2012)

Cuteness abounds. I love his Scottish name.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

Cutest little puppy!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course you're in love!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

that face! We are all in love! <3


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh I am in love too, what a cutie.


----------



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone! He's doing great and charming everyone he meets!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

What a handsome fellow. Keep us posted on his progress...and more pictures please. :sm01:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

OMG. He's so beautiful :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you again all for the wonderful good wishes and the compliments to Murray. He continues to be a real delight. This is Murray and his big sister Emma riding the car. Emma always looks worried...and Murray always looks sincere and intent!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww so cute


----------

